# ¿como conectar el portatil a tv?



## victoria torre (Feb 6, 2010)

Necesito ayuda para conectar el ordenador portatil a la televisión, el problema es que mi tele solo tiene euroconector y entradas roja, blanca y amarilla y el portátil solo tiene vga de 15 pines de color azul con dos tuercas a los lados.....Sé que el cable que necesito es en un extremo vga macho y otro euroconector o blanco, rojo y amarillo pero no lo encuentro por ningún sitio

Necesitaría saber si hay otro método de conexión o si se puede hacer el dichoso cablecito a mano....

Espero vuestras respuestas muchas gracias de antemano.... Por cierto también me gustaría saber si perderé mucha calidad de imagen ya que quiero conectarlo para ver emisiones de television en directo por internet pero a través del tv....

También me gustaría poder conectar al pc de sobremesa....


----------



## MVB (Feb 6, 2010)

hola. MIra lo que encontre respecto a esto fue: http://www.planetronic.es/cable-video-vga-euroconector-c-1105_140_148.html pero no se si ese sea el euroconector adecuado, como veras en mi pais (Colombia), no existe el euroconector por esto no estoy familiarizado con su uso.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 6, 2010)

bueno...la idea es esa...conectar del VGA al RCA...peeero...como tu pc es portatil (notebook) no le podemos agregar algo fundamental que es placa de video... con eso podrias hacerlo muy facilmente...

yo no creo que sea lo mismo el sistema VGA que el RCA, por ende no debe existir tal cable conversor...

si se podria diseñar y fabricar algun circuito que convierta esa señal del VGA en video compuesto para televisión.

P/D aca encontre un link de este foro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/convertidor-senal-vga-rca-12221/

saludos.


----------



## victoria torre (Feb 6, 2010)

Bueno lo primero daros las gracias a los dos por contestarme...

Ahora tengo las siguientes preguntas

1- en el enlace que MVB me ha facilitado creo que sí hay lo que necesito, ¿podeis confirmarme?

2- Mi portatil no es notebook, es un portatil normal pero no tiene salida de video...¿que me decís?

Muchísimas gracias de antemano


----------



## MVB (Feb 6, 2010)

Pues como te dije no se exactamente como funcione el euroconector. En la pagina que te mande hay unos enlaces para el soporte tecnico, les podrias escribir a ellos y seguro te sacan de dudas.
Ahora para convertir de VGA a RCA es un lio, ya que son formatos no compatibles, por lo cual necesitan un "convertidor", en resumen es caro convertir de VGA a RCA.
Ahora convertir de VGA a RGB, (rojo, Verde , azul), Video compuerto es mucho mas sencillo y eso es lo que hace el enlace de Draco.


----------



## Juanch0402 (Feb 6, 2010)

lo mejor sera que compres un conertidor de vga a rca


----------



## williamg (Feb 7, 2010)

Yo e visto que venden un cable para convertir de vga a rca lo venden en ebay anda alrededor de 3 a 8 dlls 

Supongo que tambienn lo encontraras por europa

saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 7, 2010)

Son dos tecnologias distintas con un cable no funciona.. necesitas de un conversor


----------



## MVB (Feb 7, 2010)

Si, lo del simple cable es una estafa. Para poder convertir esas señales se necesita una "caja". 
Ejemplo: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-11740737-convertidor-de-video-vga-a-rca-compuesto-o-supervideo-_JM_


----------



## williamg (Feb 9, 2010)

MVB dijo:


> Si, lo del simple cable es una estafa. Para poder convertir esas señales se necesita una "caja".
> Ejemplo: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-11740737-convertidor-de-video-vga-a-rca-compuesto-o-supervideo-_JM_




Me acabas de ahorrar 3 dlls mas el envio     gracias


----------



## victoria torre (Feb 10, 2010)

Bueno chicos... un compañero de trabajo me ha recomendado que compre lo siguiente:

Para el video portatil un cable euronector a vga macho (él lo tiene y le va de maravilla me lo va a traer hoy para que lo pruebe) y para el audio uno normal rojo - negro y jack.

Para el pc de sobremesa un cable compuesto euroconector + jack + SVHS....

Cuando lo tenga y lo pruebe os digo para que sepais si funciona o no ¿os parece?

Gracias por vuestras respuestas..

Saludos


----------



## superdat (Feb 19, 2010)

SOBRE EL VIDEO (sólo imagen)
Hablemos sólo del video (no del audio rojo - blanco ) para no confundir
Adjunto una foto con los conectores s-video (amarillo a la izq en la foto) y VGA (15 contactos azul a la derecha en la foto)
No confundir s-video con ps/2. Ojo que en s-video la rayita guía es horizontal.

Un TV lanza la imagen considerando la crominancia y luminancia

En RCA la crominancia y luminancia está mezclada (cable amarillo)
En s-video estas dos están separadas
En VGA, tiene la luminancia y además la crominancia va separada en R, G, B.

Por todo esto, la calidad VGA es mejor que s-video, y, la calidad de éste último es mejor que RCA.

Si tienes conexión s-video, fácil, consigues un cable que en un extremo tenga s-video macho (para conectarlo a la portátil) y en el otro extremo RCA para conectarlo en el amarillo del TV

SOBRE EL AUDIO
puedes preparar un cable con un plus chico stereo en un extremo y en el otro extremo dos RCA (lógicamente necesitas clable de audio stéreo)

Espero no haberte confundido.

va la foto, perdón....

El plus lo conectarías en la salida de audicular de la portátil y los RCA rojo y blanco al TV. Así pasará también el audio


----------



## victoria torre (Feb 20, 2010)

bueno pues tengo un problemón.... os cuento
Mi portatil solo tiene salida vga así que pedí por internet un cable "vga - euroconector" para el portatil y un cable rojo - blanco - jack para el audio.
Para el pc de sobremesa compé "s-vhs - jack - euroconecor"....
Cual es mi sorpresa que el cable svhs va de lujo (bueno la señal se ve en blanco y negro y para verla en color tuve que desinstalar el controlador de la gráfica que tengo así que me supongo que sea tema de drivers)
pero el cable vga le conecté y me apagó el ordenador durante unos veinte minutos, estaba como muerto, que susto" total que no sé si está mal el cable o el vga del ordenador.

NOTA:; EL VGA TAMBIÉN LE HE PROBADO CON EL PC DE SOBREMESA Y NO VA.

Espero vuestras efectivas y buenas respuestas. gracias.


----------



## superdat (Feb 20, 2010)

Conectar el TV es como conectar un proyector, no puedes pasarte de la resolución que permite el proyector, por eso hay que reducir el tamaño en pixel por pulgada y la cantidad de colores en la configuración del PC.
Además tiene que existir un driver que permita reaizar ajustes necesarios y que permita el uso de "monitores múltiples"
Hay que tener en cuenta el origen de los equipos. En USA se tiene en cuenta la norma NTSC en Europa la norma es PAL, PAL-M, etc. No se puede pasar de una a otra alegremente.
Hay cables que tienen dos conectores VGA y un conector RCA.
Eso era cuando colocabas una tarjeta sintonizadora de TV en el PC y tenías que colocar un extremo en la sintonizadora y el otro extremo en la tarjeta de video, dejando "colgante" un RCA amarillo. Pero, ese RCA no te sirve para conectar el PC, pues, es de entrada más no de salida. (no he visto tu cable pero debe parecerse)
EN RESUMEN:
Lo que necesitas se llama TV-ENCODER, un dispositivo que acepta como entrada la señal digital del PC y como salida tiene una señal convertida a NTSC ó PAL ó S-Video según el caso.
No confundir el TV-Encoder con el sintonizador de TV.


----------



## victoria torre (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola, bueno pues despues de  comprar mil cables y romperme la cabeza, por fin tengo la solución, un convertidor de señal vga a señal de televisión, en stock no lo tenían en ninguna tienda y por internet me pedían mínimo 50euros a parte de los gastos de envío..
Al fin dí con una tienda en Santander que lo tenía en stock y súper barato (en comparación a lo que me pedían por ahí), en concreto se llama "grand hand view de lamarca Grandtec" y por solo 39 euros....
El aparatito en cuestión es una pasada ya que tiene un montón de cables y salidas y además la calidad es inmejorable...funciona por conexión usb
Os cuento los componenetes:

Caja convertidora de señal con interruptor para configuraciones.
En un extremo de esa caja tiene vga macho, vga hembra, y cable usb 
En otro extremo de esa caja tiene súper vídeo, y vídeo amarillo.
Luego tiene otro cable aparte compuesto de euroconcetor en un extremo y en el otro blanco, amarillo y rojo.
Por último tiene un cable vídeo salida amarilla en los dos extremos.

Lo único que me falta es el cable de audio en un extremo jack y en otro negro y rojo pero ese ya le tengo (este cable es barato unos dos euros...
Pues nada si alguien lo prueba ya me dirá..Saludos, y gracia por vuestras respuestas.

VICTORIA TORRE


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 6, 2010)

Te convenciste lo que postie   #8


----------



## plba00 (Mar 9, 2010)

socio como dice superdat con el conector de s-viedo puedes exportar para el tv ok 
aqui te dejo un link para que puedas descargar o verla   imagen y puedas crear tu propio cable ademas.
http://www.garciagaston.com.ar/verpost.php?id_noticia=48http://www.garciagaston.com.ar/verpost.php?id_noticia=48


----------



## leyenda (Abr 22, 2010)

1.revisa si  tu  laptopn tiene conector  extra pa conectar  a pantallas o monitores y si  tiene  vea que tipo  de conector utiliza  tu  laptop y tambien el  tv 
revisa los  detalles  de el  cable


----------

